# Queen Jubilee Celebrations in South of France?



## rickfindler

Good afternoon all. I am a photojournalist and was wondering if anyone will be celebrating the Queens Jubilee next month, here in the South of France area. It would be great to document people celebrating the occasion outside of GB. 
Do please get in touch if you know of any celebrations or if you hear anything. Greatly appreciated. 
(My name is Rick Findler - and I am a regular contributor to all leading national newspapers such as The Guardian and The Times etc. Any questions just let me know!) Thank you!


----------



## Crabtree

I think you will find that a lot of Brits moved to France precisely because it does not have a monarchy


----------



## rickfindler

Hi Crabtree - haha - yes I figured that might be the case. And my hopes aren't high on this one. Just thought I'd put it out there. Thanks.


----------



## tardigrade

You could try Spain.. A lot moved here cause it was cheaper and the weather..

Benidorm could be a starting point then move south down the coast..


----------



## rickfindler

Hi Tardigrade. Thank you! However I am on holiday here in the South of France and was hoping there might be something (relatively) local to document. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've moved your request over to the Research and Media requests section. Other than among the clubs and associations of British expats, I'm not sure you'll find much interest here in France. But hey, you never know until you ask.


----------



## rickfindler

Hi Bevdeforges, Ok that's great - thank you for moving it over. Exactly... one _can_ but try. Thanks again.


----------



## jweihl

Here in Nîmes we have a huge celebration happening on the weekend of the Queen's jubilee! Tens of thousands of tourists will be here to celebrate by eating Paella and watching the bullfights. Jubilee in french must be "feria".... 😂


----------

